# Nero burning errors



## sleeptodream (Jun 15, 2004)

It's a new writer, I've only been able to burn one audio CD, and then errors the rest of the time.

This is the logfile when I tried burning a video CD (from mpeg file).



> Windows XP 5.1
> IA32
> WinAspi: -
> ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.56, size=163910 bytes, created 7/13/2003 2:49:42 AM
> ...


Please help! Thank you.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Check your burning speed, make sure UDMA is on in the BIOS and use a better quality media. What is the current drive config as far as master slave setup with regards to your other drives? A firmware update may also be needed for this drive if it isn't bad already.


----------



## sleeptodream (Jun 15, 2004)

> Check your burning speed


I've tried 24x, 12x, 8x, 4x, and 2x.



> make sure UDMA is on in the BIOS


I'm not quite sure how to do this?



> and use a better quality media.


I've tried 4 different kinds already.



> What is the current drive config as far as master slave setup with regards to your other drives?


Uhm...how do I determine this too?

One probably important thing I forgot to mention -- it's an external drive, I'm using an IBM enclosure.


----------



## shreshti (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok Sleep to Dream Your problem can be solved Dont worry...
First enter into BIOS and check for UDMA
If you dont know how to enter into BIOS just keep typing key until it has entered the BIOS setup and the go to the peripherals whre you can find your drive and set it up for the UDMA

If it doesnt work check for newest update of Nero Rom Again and also check your drivers are perfect

Check that your proper drive is YOu Drive

OK
Try thsese on..


----------



## shreshti (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok Sleep to Dream Your problem can be solved Dont worry...
First enter into BIOS and check for UDMA
If you dont know how to enter into BIOS just keep typing key until it has entered the BIOS setup and the go to the peripherals whre you can find your drive and set it up for the UDMA

If it doesnt work check for newest update of Nero Rom Again and also check your drivers are perfect

Check that your proper drive is YOu Drive

OK
Try thsese on..


----------



## sleeptodream (Jun 15, 2004)

Okay, the past days I've been doing a bunch of things in attempting to solve my problem. These include:

*Software* 
- Upgrading to version 6.6.0.12 of Nero Burning ROM - installed, uninstalled, and reinstalled this a bunch of times
- Tried other software like NTI CD & DVD-Maker 7 (this particular one didn't even recognize my drive?)

*ASPI/Chipset* 
- Using ForceASPI 
- Using the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility for my Intel 852/855 GM/GME chipset

*Checking through BIOS -- UDMA settings*
- Updating to ACPI Flash BIOS version 1.70 for my Toshiba notebook
- Afterwards, checking my BIOS, but the device is still not showing up there (should be under CD/DVD Rom drives or Removable Devices right?) During the boot, however, there is a line that shows something like USB: Mat****a UJ-831S (that's my drive's brand/model) under the line showing my usb mouse. Anyway, point is I can't check for the UDMA settings there.

- Doing some research and so checking the UDMA setting through Device Manager > IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers > Primary IDE Channel > Advanced Settings, and here it shows:


> Device 0
> Device Type: Auto Detection (drop-down box is dimmed)
> Transfer Mode: DMA if available
> Current Transfer mode: Ultra DMA Mode 5
> ...


I've also tried changing the transfer mode to PIO Only, pressing OK, then going back to change it to DMA if available. (But really, I don't know what these all mean, I just followed instructions from other sites)

*Firmware*
- My drive's firmware, according to FLASHMAN'S Detect Firmware Version Tool, is 1.01. I tried searching for updates, and I only found v.1.07 but for NEC OEM drives only. I don't think I have a NEC OEM drive, so I haven't tried it out.

*Current situation*
So now I can actually burn CD-Rs, with Video, Audio, and Data, using Nero Burning ROM 6.6.0.12 but *only at a maximum of 4x*. Any higher, and I get the following error (from my Nero simulation logs):



> SCSI_ABORTED
> SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED





> 11:13:41 PM	#25 CDR -1033 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 154
> Drive not ready
> MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-831S\H1 T0
> 
> ...


On the other hand, I could burn DVD-ROM (ISO) also at 4x. However, I tried a DVD-Video, and the simulation failed at 4x and worked at 2x, but burning failed for both. (I haven't tried 1x.)

*Current PROBLEM*
I appreciate being able to burn at all, but of course *I would like to be able to burn CDs at a rate higher than 4x, and DVD-Videos as well*. My drive's specs are as follows:



> - 12.7mm height
> - 5X DVD-RAM Writing
> - 8X DVD-R Writing
> - 4X DVD-RW Writing
> ...


Again, I'm using it as an *external drive* using an IBM enclosure. I tried attaching the drive directly to my laptop, but it's not being recognized at all, and is not showing up anywhere.

Anything else I could try?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

If I missed the info in your posts sorry, but is your laptop and the drive USB1 or USB2, I'm assuming if the drive is new then it's USB2, but how about the speed of your laptop usb ports?


----------



## sleeptodream (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, the drive is USB 2, and my laptop has 3 USB2 ports.


----------

